# A suitable female for Gumbo .. help please!



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok so I think I'd really really like to have some babies fathered by Gumbo, the boy in my avatar. Reason being? Well I want to continue his line b/c he's just so gorgeous <3 and I will be sad eventually when he passes on, so I'd love to have another boy or 3 like him.

I realize since he's a marble results from him will be unpredictable. But I'd still like to try. My question is, what color female should I find for him?

I currently have a green marble super delta, a copper crowntail (out of the question), a gold/yellow dt, and a marble blue.

I am willing to buy, so feel free to browse aquabid for me! He is a halfmoon.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

I just have a few questions...

do you want to breed him with a different tail type..or the same?

&& what is your price limit for ab?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

same tail type, up to 50 for the fish.

so far I found these gals -

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306194367 Don't really like her form much but she's got a bit of orange in her fin

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306025122 She has awesome finnage - but colors I'm not sure about. Gumbo has blue in him, but it's navy. I'm thinking she would not be bad though ..

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1305733851 She seems kinda perfect but not 100% sure

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1305840937 And this gjirl - wow. That's all I have to say. I like her b/c I have always wanted pure white like this, and I think I can get some marbles like Gumbo and some pure whites out of the deal with her, so I can line breed fancy marbles and pure white from this spawn ... correct me if I'm wrong. She's also the most expensive, so I hesitate...


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I'd be more than willing to help you look for one, your females sound pretty but if you want one more similar to him you'd probably like to stick with the red marbling as to blues/greens. Do you prefer Halfmoons or HMPKs? If you sell I might be interested in some, I've admired your avatar, he is lovely. ,3

Possible Halfmoon Females:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1305677467
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1305743407 <- Def my fave =3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1306122376

HMPK: 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1305695999

=3 Hope I helped


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

I like the first one the most..( :


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I would probably go for the Aquastar1 female or the dalmation HMPK. Or just wait I'm sure some more pretty ladies will pop up soon.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i have two red marble females that i would be willing to part with. if you are interested then pm me and i will send you some pics.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd avoid the female from Aquastar... She has extreme rosetail. 

Do you want more red or more blue?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I could have sworn I replied last night ... I'm not sure if I want more red or blue. I like him exactly the way he looks ... ack! 

Would it be bad to breed rosetail? I actually like it ...


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

just bid on this little gal. i think she's perfect! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1305825600


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't really understand marbling. But IME non dragon marbling is more pale/flesh and sometimes can be yellowish. While dragon marbling turns them into red/brown as well as pale. Your male looks like a dragon (not clear) so I'd suggest pairing him to a metallic or a dragon.

I need to point out that I don't like marbles and I don't know how to manipulate the marble genes. But I spawned a non marble pineapple dragon to a copper and came up with red/brown marbles.

This guy was copper








Rose are worse than DT in terms of genetic defect. It's OK to create them but never spawn them because they will cause many problems. You may be able to spawn a "half" rose to a less ray branched fin like dT.... but I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

What about those feather tails that AquaStar is creating? I love them, they are obviously an exaggerated rose tail though, so he must be breeding rosetails to begin with?

I know I likely won't get exactly the result as Gumbo by breeding, but I want to breed him to have fry by him. I know that you can't really manipulate marbling.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Feather tail is EXTREME rosetail... he only sells one or two from each spawn which just sort of shows that the rosetail is so extreme that most of the fry are culled due to malformities... RT and FT are things you just don't want to breed.

Congrats, looks like you won yourself a cute little girl. She should be perfect


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Feather tail is EXTREME rosetail... he only sells one or two from each spawn which just sort of shows that the rosetail is so extreme that most of the fry are culled due to malformities... RT and FT are things you just don't want to breed.
> 
> Congrats, looks like you won yourself a cute little girl. She should be perfect


Agreed about the girl! She is my dream! I had been stalking her on AB for forever!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

so then a feather tail would be better suited for a pet .. no problem lol. I really do love them, if the price would come down to about half i'd snap one up


----------

